# Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daughter



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daughter*

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/mother-jailed-planning-sex-attack-125212439.html

Finding out your wife is sexting on Plentyoffish is bad enough, but finding she is planning to drug their 7-year-old daughter so her paedophile lover can rape her?

I feel sickened by this.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

Simply disgusting.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

This is why people should be able to acquire a license to kill


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

But how can her poor husband ever recover from that? 

And how, what, when does he tell their daughter the truth?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

Disgusting. Absolutely disgusting.

So sad when women are so taken in like that by men.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



MattMatt said:


> https://uk.yahoo.com/news/mother-jailed-planning-sex-attack-125212439.html
> 
> Finding out your wife is sexting on Plentyoffish is bad enough, but finding she is planning to drug their 7-year-old daughter so her paedophile lover can rape her?
> 
> I feel sickened by this.


*Everyone even remotely involved in this scheme needs to be sentenced to life in the state penitentiary, along with being assigned to be bunk mates with either Bernie or Bertha Buttplugger! *


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

This is truly sickening and depraved. However, being familiar with the child welfare system, I must also say that sickening and depraved things happen to kids all the time. And far too often, those things happen to those children at the hands of - or with the knowledge and consent of - one or more of their parents or legal guardians.

Sadly, the people who should be protecting children all too often are the source of the danger. 

As to how one recovers from that? Well, I should think the father should most likely handle it in the same ways one should handle any case of child victimization by a parent - immediate divorce, fight tooth and nail for full custody with no visitation rights for the perpetrating parent, and excellent qualified therapy for the survivors.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

That's got to be a new low!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

What a vile, disgusting woman. How she can VOLUNTARILY offer up her own daughter is beyond comprehension. 

The U.K.needs to reinstitute hanging for cases like this.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

My first thought is troll. My second and more mature thought was TROLL! :surprise:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



MattMatt said:


> https://uk.yahoo.com/news/mother-jailed-planning-sex-attack-125212439.html
> 
> Finding out your wife is sexting on Plentyoffish is bad enough, but finding she is planning to drug their 7-year-old daughter so her paedophile lover can rape her?
> 
> I feel sickened by this.


They would never find the bodies.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



sidney2718 said:


> My first thought is troll. My second and more mature thought was TROLL! :surprise:


There was a similar story posted a few months back about a woman in Ohio. Some women are very dependent on their significant others, and willing to do almost anything to please them, sadly.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

She had already tested the drugs on her daughter to see if they worked. 

And she had already cheated on her husband with the creature.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



Rowan said:


> This is truly sickening and depraved. However, being familiar with the child welfare system, I must also say that sickening and depraved things happen to kids all the time. *And far too often, those things happen to those children at the hands of - or with the knowledge and consent of - one or more of their parents or legal guardians.*
> 
> Sadly, the people who should be protecting children all too often are the source of the danger.
> 
> As to how one recovers from that? Well, I should think the father should most likely handle it in the same ways one should handle any case of child victimization by a parent - immediate divorce, fight tooth and nail for full custody with no visitation rights for the perpetrating parent, and excellent qualified therapy for the survivors.


It's mostly single parent mothers.

Goes something like this. New boyfriend comes in. Mommy in so in love. Boyfriend abuses kids 'cause they are not his. They tell mommy. She ignores them. Doesn't want to lose her man. And the abuse continues. This happens so often where I live.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

File that under "What the F**k is wrong with people"!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

I don't even know how to respond to this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

If the father of the little girl involved had come here and said: "I suspect my wife is having an affair with another man and I have evidence they are planning to drug and rape my 7-year-old daughter, I need your support" how many here would have instantly played the "troll" card in his thread?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

I was in London until yesterday and I seen the news report on this story.If it was my child neither him or her would ever have seen a courtroom.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

This horrible thing shocks and disgust people to the soul when its blatantly on the new but this kind of thing goes on repeatedly with wives and girlfriends looking the other while thier S/O molest their daughters and sons. It likely ain't that hard to find something along these line has happened within a five mile radius of where you live.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



MattMatt said:


> If the father of the little girl involved had come here and said: "I suspect my wife is having an affair with another man and I have evidence they are planning to drug and rape my 7-year-old daughter, I need your support" how many here would have instantly played the "troll" card in his thread?


As the "troll card" poster I don't know how to answer this. My first inclination would be to call the police and child welfare. 

IIRC the report here was taken from a UK newspaper. Have they contacted the authorities?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



sidney2718 said:


> As the "troll card" poster I don't know how to answer this. My first inclination would be to call the police and child welfare.
> 
> IIRC the report here was taken from a UK newspaper. Have they contacted the authorities?


The report was as a result of the court trial. 

They were both found guilty and have been jailed.

Though not for long enough in the opinion of many, including myself.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



MattMatt said:


> The report was as a result of the court trial.
> 
> They were both found guilty and have been jailed.
> 
> Though not for long enough in the opinion of many, including myself.


Care to share the jail term with us? I'm curious.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



The Middleman said:


> File that under "What the F**k is wrong with people"!


Thats just what humans do... many are rather sick and evil... doing bad things to others without concern who they hurt, as long as they themselves have fun. So molesting girls and woman is a "cool thing" and as we see across the USA - men, especially white men have raped and gotten weeks or months in jail.

In Oklahoma, they just made a law that its NOT RAPE for someone to stick their penis into your MOUTH if you are passed out drunk.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

The so-called mother should have ALL of her parental rights stripped.


----------



## stillthinking (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

Why should taxpayers pay to feed and cloth these sick bastards for years to come?

Put Them both in jail and let the other inmates know what they did. 

They should be taken care of within a week or so.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



rockon said:


> Care to share the jail term with us? I'm curious.


She got 9 years her AP got 13.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



MattMatt said:


> She had already tested the drugs on her daughter to see if they worked.
> 
> And she had already cheated on her husband with the creature.


melatonin? 

im glad it never made it that far. melatonin is NOT going to keep anyone asleep. you really cant drug someone asleep with it. hell, if you arent tired, it wont even really make you sleepy at all. 


while its sickening, i wish i could say i were surprised. while not as common in westernized countries, stuff like this happens every day in africa and the middle east. 


actually, in africa and the middle east, its much worse...


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> So sad when women are so taken in like that by men.


Melvin Udall, is that you? The way you write women...

You can't be led astray unless you follow.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



Phil Anders said:


> Melvin Udall, is that you? The way you write women...
> 
> You can't be led astray unless you follow.


Predators prey on people's vulnerabilities, Phil.

Does not at all excuse the action. But it helps us understand it so we can work to prevent it.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

There are a lot of people. The worst out of many millions are really really awful, just as the best are really really wonderful.

This story sounds particularly vile, but remember that a lot of children are molested and most of those are molested by parents or close relatives.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

There's an old movie called "Surviving the Game" where wealthy businessmen hunt down a homeless man.

I would pay good money to be able to hunt these two. And I'm a he!!uva shot, and DH is better.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



MattMatt said:


> The report was as a result of the court trial.
> 
> They were both found guilty and have been jailed.
> 
> Though not for long enough in the opinion of many, including myself.


I wasn't aware that there had been a trial and conviction.

Stupid me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



sidney2718 said:


> I wasn't aware that there had been a trial and conviction.
> 
> Stupid me.


It was in the link.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

This kind of thing does happen all over the world... many vile human beings. Cutting out parts of the vagina for "religious reasons", selling your child into sex industry, etc etc.

Don't understand this crap, don't want to know. Got enough crazies making the world a sucky place.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

Here's another similar story that happened in Albuquerque last year. The mother, her boyfriend and the boyfriend's cousin ended up raping and killing the 10 year old daughter after months of sexual abuse.

New Mexico Mom Michelle Martens Confesses to Watching Men Rape Kids: Police


There are some very sick people in this world.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

These things, I will never classify them as people, need put down.

Societies that play patty cake with these "things" are doomed.

Societies that don't ruthlessly defend children from these "things" deserve to be doomed.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> Disgusting. Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> So sad when women are so taken in like that by men.


Why am I not surprised that you think the woman is a victim?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



tech-novelist said:


> Why am I not surprised that you think the woman is a victim?


Gottman's research. Women more easily accept influence from men than men do from women.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> Disgusting. Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> So sad when women are so taken in like that by men.


What is also disgusting is blame shifting. To say that she was taken in is an understatement. The woman gave up her mothering and all of her moral compass due to the darkness of her own heart.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



CynthiaDe said:


> What is also disgusting is blame shifting. To say that she was taken in is an understatement. The woman gave up her mothering and all of her moral compass due to the darkness of her own heart.


She certainly cannot shirk ultimate responsibility for her actions. Whatever a person does will ultimately be on their own conscience forever.

But there is such a thing as vulnerability. And if we want to prevent these sorts of crimes in the future, we need to recognize it, and educate about it.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> She certainly cannot shirk ultimate responsibility for her actions. Whatever a person does will ultimately be on their own conscience forever.
> 
> But there is such a thing as vulnerability. And if we want to prevent these sorts of crimes in the future, we need to recognize it, and educate about it.


Oh right. Smooth talking pedophile and child rapist hypnotizes mother into drugging her child and preparing her to be raped. That poor, poor woman. She was under a spell. If only she'd been educated against such men.

The way to prevent such crimes is to provide harsh sentences and hold people accountable for their actions.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



CynthiaDe said:


> Oh right. Smooth talking pedophile and child rapist hypnotizes mother into drugging her child and preparing her to be raped. That poor, poor woman. She was under a spell. If only she'd been educated against such men.
> 
> The way to prevent such crimes is to provide harsh sentences and hold people accountable for their actions.


Oh, I definitely think some sort of accountability for crimes committed could be a deterrent for at least some people. It is why some people do not take the wheel if they have been drinking, for example. 

But education and probably economic empowerment are important, too. You limit your effectiveness if you do not look at research into what could prevent these crimes, Cynthia.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> She certainly cannot shirk ultimate responsibility for her actions. Whatever a person does will ultimately be on their own conscience forever.
> 
> But there is such a thing as vulnerability. And if we want to prevent these sorts of crimes in the future, we need to recognize it, and educate about it.


The mother took pictures of her daughter in various states of undress including in the bath and sent them on five separate occasions to the child rapist.
She also asked him how much he was willing to pay to rape the child and he offered between two and three hundred pounds sterling.She went as far as asking her doctor about giving the child melatonin,he discouraged it and refused to prescribe it so she bought it online.
This does not sound like someone being vulnerable or forced to do something against her will.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



Andy1001 said:


> The mother took pictures of her daughter in various states of undress including in the bath and sent them on five separate occasions to the child rapist.
> She also asked him how much he was willing to pay to rape the child and he offered between two and three hundred pounds sterling.She went as far as asking her doctor about giving the child melatonin,he discouraged it and refused to prescribe it so she bought it online.
> This does not sound like someone being vulnerable or forced to do something against her will.


From the article:

_The judge, Recorder of Cardiff Eleri Rees QC, said Bailey was "prolific" in contacting a number of women on the dating website Plenty Of Fish.

. . .

She said a "pattern emerged" whereby Bailey quickly turned to talking about "perverted and unlawful" sexual activity, seeing how far he could push the women.

. . .

The mother, who was described as "vulnerable and gullible" by Judge Rees, asked Bailey at one point what she would get out of the plan to rape her daughter and Bailey responded by mentioning sums of £200 to £300.

Alex Greenwood, defending the mother, said social services had identified her as a person at risk of being manipulated by men prior to the offences and that was what had happened.

He added that she had been "bullied, cajoled and blackmailed" by Bailey._

I guess the court and social services disagree with you, Andy.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> From the article:
> 
> _The judge, Recorder of Cardiff Eleri Rees QC, said Bailey was "prolific" in contacting a number of women on the dating website Plenty Of Fish.
> 
> ...


If you ever have the misfortune to have to deal with British social services or justice you would recognise this for the rubbish it is.I worked in the UK on a few occasions and their idea of justice leaves a lot to be desired.Everything is explained in a way that nobody is at fault,if this woman was so vulnerable why were social services not checking up on her constantly.In the last few years a number of show business personalities have been jailed for sex offences going back decades.They are old men now,these crimes were reported at the time but simply covered up.The "old boys network"it is called.Policemen were ""discouraged"from investigating to closely when a member of the establishment were under suspicion or else their career would stall..A British tv personality and charity worker called Sir Jimmy Saville is considered to be the most prolific paedophile ever,he actually had keys to children's hospital wards and he used to mingle with politicians and royalty.He was accused on numerous occasions of child sex abuse but never charged,after he died a full investigation was carried out.A very well known British politician is suspected of being part of a paedophile ring responsible for numerous child disappearances but every time an investigation is requested it is refused for one reason or another.
A lot of stories on tam deal with the problems people have in seeing their children after a relationship breakdown,in Britain it is a nightmare for fathers to see their children.You can go to court and get a timetable but if your former partner ignores it,well that's tough luck and nothing will be done.There have been numerous high profile demonstrations but nothing changes.
I can't understand anyone who would try to defend these scum who abuse children


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> Gottman's research. Women more easily accept influence from men than men do from women.


I have to disagree with this. In order to be 'influenced' by a man to do this, the woman has to already be a person who would do this kind of thing. In criminal profiling, there is an understanding that some times two people who are already broken/messed up can control their urges to do violence when they are on their own. But if they meet the right partner/person, they will bring out the worse in each other. It's the synergy of their friendship that does this. But it is also recognized that they both have to already be predisposed to this sort of behavior.

This woman is not a victim of the man. 99.99% of women would not be influenced by any man to do this. Why? Because most women do not have the mental makeup of this one woman.

I think that this is taking the idea of women being more influenced by men in a relationship a bit too far.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



EleGirl said:


> I have to disagree with this. In order to be 'influenced' by a man to do this, the woman has to already be a person who would do this kind of thing. In criminal profiling, there is an understanding that some times two people who are already broken/messed up can control their urges to do violence when they are on their own. But if they meet the right partner/person, they will bring out the worse in each other. It's the synergy of their friendship that does this. But it is also recognized that they both have to already be predisposed to this sort of behavior.
> 
> This woman is not a victim of the man. 99.99% of women would not be influenced by any man to do this. Why? Because most women do not have the mental makeup of this one woman.
> 
> I think that this is taking the idea of women being more influenced by men in a relationship a bit too far.


 I think women desperately seeking the "love" of a man may do things they never thought they would.

It is sad, and it is sick. But it clearly happens.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> From the article:
> 
> _The judge, Recorder of Cardiff Eleri Rees QC, said Bailey was "prolific" in contacting a number of women on the dating website Plenty Of Fish.
> 
> ...


JLD, I could be argued that every rapist and violent criminal is a 'broken' human. For the most part there is either something wrong with them physically (brain damage) or something horrible happened to them as children. Taking the argument that you are taking, we should have great empathy for them because they are 'broken' people. 

This woman is clearly a 'broken' person. She might have been easy to manipulate. Or she might have really wanted to get some money and some sick sexual gratification out of selling her daughter for rape. But in the end, she is 100% responsible for what she did.

In also every criminal partnership like this, there is on person who is the 'leader' and the other who is the 'submissive'. This guy was apparently good and weeding out women/mothers until he identified one who would play the submissive to his horrible desires. But exactly how submissive is she if she was asking how much money she would make selling her child to this guy? They were manipulating each other.

Did you see the link that I posted about a similar incident that happened here last year where they ended up killing the 10 year old? The mother was on sites like Plenty of Fish looking for men to sell her two children to for sex. And of course she met men online who were looking to rape children. The women and those men were looking for each other.

My bet is that the woman who Matt posted about was online looking for men to sell her daughter to for a night of child rape. It happens.

When my daughter was in high school, she had friend whose mother used to do this. When the girl and her brother were little, she used to take them out with her and find men to sell them to. She'd let the men rape her kids for drug money. When I met this girl, her father had 100% custody because of this.

And, let's not forget that the woman in Matt's story might have played a good act for social services. People who do these things often do. They often view themselves as victims. She's probably a narcissist or psychopath... and these types always feel that they are the victim. It's a large part of how they justify their crimes.

There are some women who are bad people just like there are some men who are bad people.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



Andy1001 said:


> If you ever have the misfortune to have to deal with British social services or justice you would recognise this for the rubbish it is.I worked in the UK on a few occasions and their idea of justice leaves a lot to be desired.Everything is explained in a way that nobody is at fault,if this woman was so vulnerable why were social services not checking up on her constantly.In the last few years a number of show business personalities have been jailed for sex offences going back decades.They are old men now,these crimes were reported at the time but simply covered up.The "old boys network"it is called.Policemen were ""discouraged"from investigating to closely when a member of the establishment were under suspicion or else their career would stall..A British tv personality and charity worker called Sir Jimmy Saville is considered to be the most prolific paedophile ever,he actually had keys to children's hospital wards and he used to mingle with politicians and royalty.He was accused on numerous occasions of child sex abuse but never charged,after he died a full investigation was carried out.A very well known British politician is suspected of being part of a paedophile ring responsible for numerous child disappearances but every time an investigation is requested it is refused for one reason or another.
> A lot of stories on tam deal with the problems people have in seeing their children after a relationship breakdown,in Britain it is a nightmare for fathers to see their children.You can go to court and get a timetable but if your former partner ignores it,well that's tough luck and nothing will be done.There have been numerous high profile demonstrations but nothing changes.
> I can't understand anyone who would try to defend these scum who abuse children


It is certainly disgusting, Andy. I cannot imagine anyone arguing with that.

Exposing child porn activities may be helpful in preventing this sort of crime. Educating the public will raise awareness.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> I think women desperately seeking the "love" of a man may do things they never thought they would.
> 
> It is sad, and it is sick. But it clearly happens.


I understand your point of view in relationship to the Gotham research. But I also think that it does not fit all cases. There are cases that fall outside of that paradigm. 


In the end does it really matter if she is some poor victim who some evil guy manipulated or if she is a psychopath who found her match? In the end the result is the same. She chose to harm her daughter in the most horrible of ways.

The reason that I don't think that she was just some poor vulnerable women is that she asked this guy what she would get for letting him rape her daughter. If she was just vulnerable looking for love, she would have considered his love as the payback for letting him rape her daughter. Instead she was online to sell her daughter. She was looking for a financial gain. There are women who do this for money. She's no victim. She was looking for money.

ETA: JLD, I hope you know that we can disagree with each other on this. That's ok.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> She certainly cannot shirk ultimate responsibility for her actions. Whatever a person does will ultimately be on their own conscience forever.
> 
> But there is such a thing as vulnerability. And if we want to prevent these sorts of crimes in the future, we need to recognize it, and educate about it.


This is absurd. Lack of education is not the problem here. The lack of moral compass and lack of love for her child is the problem. Perhaps if she had learned to love and protect her child rather than get involved with low life scum this would not have happened. Perhaps if she was scared to death of the consequences she would not have done such a terrible thing. But educating morally bankrupt women that there are bad men out there would not do a thing to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



EleGirl said:


> JLD, I could be argued that every rapist and violent criminal is a 'broken' human. For the most part there is either something wrong with them physically (brain damage) or something horrible happened to them as children. Taking the argument that you are taking, we should have great empathy for them because they are 'broken' people.
> 
> This woman is clearly a 'broken' person. She might have been easy to manipulate. Or she might have really wanted to get some money and some sick sexual gratification out of selling her daughter for rape. But in the end, she is 100% responsible for what she did.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. Neither sex has a corner on badness.

I think what made the difference in her lighter sentence is that she was responding to his request for pictures, not seeking men to distribute them to. Note that the judge's recognizing her vulnerability did not mean she would simply get off scotfree.

Absolutely we are all 100% responsible for our actions. We will carry the knowledge of what we have or have not done all our lives. 

If we want to prevent these crimes, Ele, we have to understand why they happen. Understanding does not in any way imply any kind of approval.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



EleGirl said:


> I understand your point of view in relationship to the Gotham research. But I also think that it does not fit all cases. There are cases that fall outside of that paradigm.
> 
> 
> In the end does it really matter if she is some poor victim who some evil guy manipulated or if she is a psychopath who found her match? In the end the result is the same. She chose to harm her daughter in the most horrible of ways.
> ...


Of course it is. . It is always more thought-provoking to have different opinions expressed than just one. That is how we learn. 

Absolutely terrible crime. No doubt about that.

I am not sure what the judge made of the question about money. The article gave the barest glimpse into the case. So with only that to go by, we can only speculate.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



CynthiaDe said:


> This is absurd. Lack of education is not the problem here. The lack of moral compass and lack of love for her child is the problem. Perhaps if she had learned to love and protect her child rather than get involved with low life scum this would not have happened. Perhaps if she was scared to death of the consequences she would not have done such a terrible thing. But educating morally bankrupt women that there are bad men out there would not do a thing to prevent this from happening again.


We don't know, Cynthia. We cannot pass judgment without knowing more facts of the case.

I do think more awareness of the vulnerability of women, especially young women, to men would be helpful. Again, women can sometimes find themselves doing things just to please men, things they likely never before thought they would.

Is this the case here? The judge and social services seem to have thought so. 

As long as this is in CWI, it might be worth mentioning that letter that that serial cheater wrote describing how he seduced married women. I bet some of those women did not think they would ever have an affair, either. Until they did. And maybe they ended up doing other things they never thought they would, either.

You brought up consequences. I think that is important. Education can include letting people know very clearly what the consequences of participating in child porn activities will be. That may not only bring up immediate red flags to people when they suspect it, but may also encourage reporting.

I really wonder how many people would look at porn, period, if they had to do it in public, right out in front of their friends and family. 

And porn, I read recently, is the main driver behind human trafficking (including children).


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*

I think people who would commit such horrendous acts should be never be allowed around children and I would vote in favour of sterilisation. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> Gottman's research. Women more easily accept influence from men than men do from women.


In my experience and observation, people tend to abuse those they have power over.

I have felt some very harsh abuse from women including sexual, all as a child.

Women are human beings with as much ability to work evil and good as men.

Men easily more explosive physically and aggressive when they are committing acts of violence but women have just as much capacity for evil as men.

Maybe more women are more passive than most men but selling your children or abusing them isn't physically hard. 

The women that harmed me did so with a distinct lack of men around. 

I will say that the abuse I suffered from women had more far reaching psychological consequences than the abuse I received from men.

Evil people do evil. Women are people too.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



TaDor said:


> Thats just what humans do... many are rather sick and evil... doing bad things to others without concern who they hurt, as long as they themselves have fun. So molesting girls and woman is a "cool thing" and as we see across the USA - men, especially white men have raped and gotten weeks or months in jail.
> 
> In Oklahoma, they just made a law that its NOT RAPE for someone to stick their penis into your MOUTH if you are passed out drunk.


Are you serious on the last part? WTF?

Sadly how many pieces of garbage probably heard that and high fived their douche buddy and said "Road trip!!":2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



jld said:


> We don't know, Cynthia. We cannot pass judgment without knowing more facts of the case.


 I can and I have. Good judgment doesn't always take a ton of info. Just the basics should explain it in a case like this. He didn't hold her at gunpoint or threaten to harm her daughter further. There are enough facts to make a reasonable judgment here.



jld said:


> I do think more awareness of the vulnerability of women, especially young women, to men would be helpful. Again, women can sometimes find themselves doing things just to please men, things they likely never before thought they would.
> 
> Is this the case here? The judge and social services seem to have thought so.


I think most women are aware. That is why most women do not like to walk alone at night for example. They recognize the dangers. I see a lot of articles and so forth. But that's not what happened here. The woman went into this situation with her eyes wide open. She wasn't drugged or attacked. She wasn't simply along for the ride. She was an active, willing participant in the extremely evil abuse of her daughter.



jld said:


> As long as this is in CWI, it might be worth mentioning that letter that that serial cheater wrote describing how he seduced married women. I bet some of those women did not think they would ever have an affair, either. Until they did. And maybe they ended up doing other things they never thought they would, either.


 If they had a strong moral character they would not have fallen for his "charms." The answer is to have a strong moral character and to nourish it daily rather than to let evil take root and grow in one's heart.



jld said:


> You brought up consequences. I think that is important. Education can include letting people know very clearly what the consequences of participating in child porn activities will be. That may not only bring up immediate red flags to people when they suspect it, but may also encourage reporting.


Something we can agree on. :smthumbup:



jld said:


> I really wonder how many people would look at porn, period, if they had to do it in public, right out in front of their friends and family.
> 
> And porn, I read recently, is the main driver behind human trafficking (including children).


They do. In our town's libraries porn is not blocked. People sit on public computers and view porn. That is when I stopped taking my children to the library.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



CynthiaDe said:


> I can and I have. Good judgment doesn't always take a ton of info. Just the basics should explain it in a case like this. He didn't hold her at gunpoint or threaten to harm her daughter further. There are enough facts to make a reasonable judgment here.
> 
> 
> I think most women are aware. That is why most women do not like to walk alone at night for example. They recognize the dangers. I see a lot of articles and so forth. But that's not what happened here. The woman went into this situation with her eyes wide open. She wasn't drugged or attacked. She wasn't simply along for the ride. She was an active, willing participant in the extremely evil abuse of her daughter.
> ...


They should put signs on a couple of the public computers saying you may watch porn from this computer.See how many men are brave enough to sit at one.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Man checks wife's phone & finds she's cheating with paedophile plans to rape daug*



Andy1001 said:


> They should put signs on a couple of the public computers saying you may watch porn from this computer.See how many men are brave enough to sit at one.


They did this. They put up warning signs. The computers were in the children's section no less. I didn't check to see how many people were actually watching porn on the computers, so I can't say whether it was a deterrent or not. I hope you're right.


----------

